# Anyone else notice that the new Uber Symbol is very similar to....



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

....the PACE bus trademark?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> ....the PACE bus trademark?
> 
> View attachment 202843
> View attachment 202846


Looks like a TOILET SEAT to me.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Pin Drop


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Pin Drop


Lol I never put two and two together before.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Looks like a spatula in a skillet.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kick drum.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Top of a driver's head being hit by Uber's hammer.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

Does look like PACE. Also kind of like a dead Pacman.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Lol I never put two and two together before.


Yep, the old ping screen with a close up of a pin drop.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

bsliv said:


> Top of a driver's head being hit by Uber's hammer.


Top of a Lyft riders head being hit by multiple cars


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

You're positioning the trade dress incorrectly. The line from the square to the border should be at 9 o'clock.

If you put the logo on your car as depicted, all the Uber will leak out. In that positioning, it works a lot like an elderly person with no sphincter control.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

JimKE said:


> You're positioning the trade dress incorrectly. The line from the square to the border should be at 9 o'clock.
> 
> If you put the logo on your car as depicted, all the Uber will leak out. In that positioning, it works a lot like an elderly person with no sphincter control.


Nope- the rider app logo is at 9 o'clock. Driver is at 6 o'clock


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> Nope- the rider app logo is at 9 o'clock. Driver is at 6 o'clock


The driver app icon has lines going both _up and down_, but whenever you see Uber's new logo, that line will be at 9 o'clock.

I have no idea why...except maybe to make it look less like a toilet seat. I think Travis changed from the old U because it looked like a Urinal.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> ....the PACE bus trademark?
> 
> View attachment 202843
> View attachment 202846


More like this:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

donurs said:


> More like this:
> 
> View attachment 205072


Are they Investors ?


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Are they Investors ?


No. They are the CA operations of a national bank in Rohit country!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

donurs said:


> No. They are the CA operations of a national bank in Rohit country!


Well . . . i enjoy $38.00 cross country flights on Frontier Airlines
Courtesy of Rohit Country.

For the price of a tank of gas
Massive real estate coverage for pennies.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Well . . . i enjoy $38.00 cross country flights on Frontier Airlines
> Courtesy of Rohit Country.
> 
> For the price of a tank of gas
> Massive real estate coverage for pennies.


Don't get it. What's the connection?


----------

